
Show HN: Slingcode live-reloading web IDE to make, run, and share web apps P2P - chr15m
https://slingcode.net/
======
abrookewood
The author also added this blog post explaining the reasoning behind it. Worth
a read: [https://mccormick.cx/news/entries/slingcode-personal-
computi...](https://mccormick.cx/news/entries/slingcode-personal-computing-
platform)

------
zubairq
So am I right in thinking that this is for browser only apps, as it doesn't
include a server? At Yazz Pilot we made the ability to output apps as a HTML
file, but to have the whole dev environment client side is pretty amazing!

~~~
chr15m
Thank you for checking out the project. That's correct it's for browser only
apps with no back end. Browsers are now capable of doing so much of what you
want from an app.

My guess is there is a large class of users for whom client side apps are good
enough for the job they're doing. Some of the use-cases where Excel is used
today for example, and video games too, which are often self contained. Clay
Shirkey's "situated software" article explains these ideas very well.

Even data storage and sync is possible fully client side using WebRTC peer-to-
peer tech.

~~~
vertex-four
The "problem" with these systems is sharing changes - if I change the system
you share with me for myself, it's really hard for someone to use those
changes along with other changes. Integrating changes together involves
handling merge conflicts in code we don't necessarily understand.

I think separating the data the system operates on from a series of smaller
systems is the key here.

~~~
chr15m
Yes, that is a problem. It is one which is solved by git and other version
control software. If you are building something with an online editor like
Slingcode and you get to the point where change management becomes an issue
then it is probably time to switch to a more comprehensive development
environment.

~~~
sitkack
Excellent work! I am happy for you, this is really cool.

Take a look at posts, blogs and videos by Joe Armstrong, one of the inventors
of Erlang. Some things that stand out are "immutable code" and globally
accessible code.

The other one is the research around CRDTs.

[https://dl.acm.org/action/doSearch?AllField=crdt](https://dl.acm.org/action/doSearch?AllField=crdt)

------
randtrain34
Is there a github link for the source? I see it's under MIT License.

~~~
yogthos
The github repo is here
[https://github.com/chr15m/slingcode](https://github.com/chr15m/slingcode)

------
blumomo
That reminds me how simple it was to start programming with QBasic. The
slingcode video on its website is well done, explains how it works why it’s
great in a few minutes. Love it.

------
serverQuestion
I love all this P2P software being built, but it seems like if your peer to
peer is just static html and friends. You are as much P2P as github pages.

~~~
neutronicus
No, they use WebTorrent

